# Jag Graveyard... no not that one



## BikinGlynn (Feb 2, 2019)

This place is crazy, mainly because is so close to me & I never noticed it!
The house sits on a main road & was at the entrance to a scrapyard / industrial estate which has recently been moved.
My camera battery died before I got to the house but it was no shame as the house is a derpy mess so only phone pics from in there, but oh my the cars outside!!!
These are all in the garden to the house & this is just some of what I saw :-
5 Jags / 5 Mk1 transits, Escort estate & escort van, Hillman avenger, SD1's Vauxhall chevett, Marina, Ambassador, & a rather nice opel.

Anyway these are the best pics I got before battery died.



IMG_5624 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_5593 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_0074 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_5622 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_0070 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_5592 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_0061 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_0056 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_0054 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_0046 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_0036 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_5619 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_5598 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_5596 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_0076 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_0062 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_5611 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_5613 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_5618 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr




IMG_0058 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Feb 3, 2019)

Good work mate...


----------



## mookster (Feb 3, 2019)

I see someone's gone on a window breaking spree  visited this place a couple of times last summer, it's really cool. Was wondering whether it was still about as I went past a couple of months back and the previously see through front mesh gate had been totally covered over.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 3, 2019)

HughieD said:


> Good work mate...



Thanks dude, gutted actually I lost a load of pics from here somehow, got home & the files are there but wont open so a revisit is in order.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 3, 2019)

mookster said:


> I see someone's gone on a window breaking spree  visited this place a couple of times last summer, it's really cool. Was wondering whether it was still about as I went past a couple of months back and the previously see through front mesh gate had been totally covered over.



As mentioned I cant believe I missed it until now as Im only 10 miles from here. TBH there is not much vandalism considering how easy it is to get in.
U are right though cant see any vehicles from the road which I suppose helps.
Did u do a post from your visit? I cant recall seeing it before?


----------



## mookster (Feb 3, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> As mentioned I cant believe I missed it until now as Im only 10 miles from here. TBH there is not much vandalism considering how easy it is to get in.
> U are right though cant see any vehicles from the road which I suppose helps.
> Did u do a post from your visit? I cant recall seeing it before?



This was it - from a few bits of documentation I found in one of the falling down buildings the owner's name was Arthur and it actually was a scrapyard back in the day, presumably abandoned when he died.

https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/misc-sites/36343-arthurs-car-graveyard-july-2018-a.html


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 3, 2019)

Fascinating stuff that. I'll bet you a sausage roll that there's far more to be seen at that location. 
The vehicles - made of rot metal due to how industry was back then. I'm shuddering thinking back to how badly the things were made!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 4, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Fascinating stuff that. I'll bet you a sausage roll that there's far more to be seen at that location.
> The vehicles - made of rot metal due to how industry was back then. I'm shuddering thinking back to how badly the things were made!



I wouldnt say badly myself, I think technology has just improved at an incredible rate. (most cars are hot zink sprayed for a start now). My daily driver is 20 yr old btw .... but then it is German ;-)


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 4, 2019)

Great to see the old cars. I think picture 3 is an old Austin Ambassador or is it a Princess?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 4, 2019)

Catweazle64 said:


> Great to see the old cars. I think picture 3 is an old Austin Ambassador or is it a Princess?



Yeah that's an ambassador ;-)


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 5, 2019)

mookster said:


> This was it - from a few bits of documentation I found in one of the falling down buildings the owner's name was Arthur and it actually was a scrapyard back in the day, presumably abandoned when he died./QUOTE]
> 
> It was abandoned because - like many more of its' ilk under the then new Environmental Laws; it had no separate containment drainage for the oil spillages. Lets hope the Local Council get their act together, clear the site and Bill the Estate or its now owners. Sites like this really damage the Environment and local wild life and it is a pity the Local Authorities do not get their act together over sites like this. They are very good at prosecuting local businesses over the slightest environmental irregularity!


----------



## mookster (Feb 6, 2019)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It was abandoned because - like many more of its' ilk under the then new Environmental Laws; it had no separate containment drainage for the oil spillages. Lets hope the Local Council get their act together, clear the site and Bill the Estate or its now owners. Sites like this really damage the Environment and local wild life and it is a pity the Local Authorities do not get their act together over sites like this. They are very good at prosecuting local businesses over the slightest environmental irregularity!



You seem very sure of that - so much so you post it on nearly every vehicle graveyard thread.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 6, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Yeah that's an ambassador ;-)



_Slaps own head with hand_.......I should have read your post properly in the first place where you actually say it is an Ambassador!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 6, 2019)

mookster said:


> You seem very sure of that - so much so you post it on nearly every vehicle graveyard thread.



I wasn't going to get into the usual debate about this lol


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 7, 2019)

I really enjoyed that. Seeing the Ambassador reminded me of this...
https://youtu.be/4LroHr6aOo4


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 8, 2019)

And that's a badly contaminated site??
Damn I'm going to have to show everyone a particular location near me. No dereliction to see as such but some parts of the land are deadly - literally tar pits from constant dumping of oil waste.
I won't go into mentioning the site at Walker (Tyneside) where there was a tar works. All long gone but people were fainting as they walked along the landscaped park land. Seems the fumes and contamination from byproducts is lethal there. It's so bad that it's leeching a line of contamination into the Tyne. The councils response? This problem has been happening for around 7 years. The council put a mesh fence around it. Yup.
I see smaller 'dryer' sites like this old yard as easy to fix. It's the massive industrial contamination that's very public which is the real problem.
(yeah I bit)


----------



## ginger5092 (Feb 9, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> This place is crazy, mainly because is so close to me & I never noticed it!
> The house sits on a main road & was at the entrance to a scrapyard / industrial estate which has recently been moved.
> My camera battery died before I got to the house but it was no shame as the house is a derpy mess so only phone pics from in there, but oh my the cars outside!!!
> These are all in the garden to the house & this is just some of what I saw :-
> ...



Brilliant,thank you


----------



## Wrench (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice one sir


----------



## Gsxrwayne (Mar 11, 2019)

Great find I could spend hours there looking around.


----------



## JB-URBX (Mar 18, 2019)

I visited here a month or so ago after getting word of the place from a local Urbex group. Being so into cars / classics and owning one myself I was amazed at what was there! Took my Dad with me as he's had old Escorts, Cortinas and the like, he loved it. I'll do my own report at some point!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 18, 2019)

JBURBX said:


> I visited here a month or so ago after getting word of the place from a local Urbex group. Being so into cars / classics and owning one myself I was amazed at what was there! Took my Dad with me as he's had old Escorts, Cortinas and the like, he loved it. I'll do my own report at some point!



It seems to of suddenly grown in popularity this one but always love to see other peoples take on it!


----------

